

Show HN: Auto-detect users' calendar from email address - cek
http://email2calendar.milelogr.com/

======
cek
Author here.

FWIW, I wrote this because I couldn't find anything else out there that did
it. I'd be more than happy to use something someone else has written that
accomplishes this task.

For more context, see the question I originally asked on StackOverflow:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10391111/can-the-
underlyi...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10391111/can-the-underlying-
email-provider-be-determined-from-an-email-address)

